# New Irrigation for Bewitched Mono reno



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Hi,

I am just finishing up a regrading project in my front and side yards. Going to take the opportunity to nuke any grass that didn't get destroyed in the construction and reseed 100% Bewitched *** from Integra Turf.

I am trying to determine if the irrigation project will be DIY or if I will hire it out. Got some bids coming for hiring it out.

There was an existing 40 year old Rain Bird System ...but 80% of the heads were destroyed or buried. The plus is that I already have a connection exiting the basement just after the water meter (we are on Septic so no sewer charges) and a back-flow preventer that I think still works. The main line (poly) had some leaks so I am going to just rerun.

Does anyone have a ballpark estimate of how much material will be. I have come up with needing about 30 spray heads and 10 zones. It is about 9k sq ft I think. If there is a good ballpark estimate for material it would help me decide whether or not to hire it our or DIY without having to create a full bill of material and calculate pipe length.

Also, what is everyone's favorite spray head lately? Does anyone use heads with built in check valves? Does anyone install a non-self draining system in Illinois?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is a lot of zones for 30 heads. What is your max GPM?


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

@bernstem I have 3/4 copper supply coming into my house, through a 5/8 water meter and then it immediately goes back out to the irrigation before any of the house pipes. The copper going out to the irrigation is 1 inch.

Even though the copper going out is 1 inch, I think I am stuck using the 3/4 supply to calculate max GPM.

So I guess my max GPM is 11 GPM based on a table I used at: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/gpm-psi-municipal-water-source/


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting. I would have expected a bigger supply line and meter. 10 zones for 30 heads might be right.


----------

